# Diagnostic tools



## martin 2002 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello all, im a newbie. my car is a 2002 1.8 Quttro 225bhp in red.
Im thinking of buying a dianostic lead with software but there are so many to choose from with such a wide price range.
Any thoughts please.

Thanks

Martin


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome sorry cant help wti the Vag com but heres some good advice join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum.


----------



## martin 2002 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome


DAZTTC said:


> Hi welcome to the forum.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

Vagcom is the most popular diagnostics tool


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------

